# Intermittent Squeal After 30 Minutes



## wecanseeformiles (7 mo ago)

My brakes have always squealed a bit on low speed braking but I've lived with it, as most of us have.

Now a new problem has emerged. If I drive for about 30 minutes or so at a decent speed along a country ride and then slow down to 20mph or so, say in a town, I get an intermittent squeal that gets worse even if I'm not braking. Braking stops the squeal while driving along but releasing the brake starts it again. The squeal is not related to what gear I'm in and stops when stationary. I'm thinking some kind of sticky caliper but one that's temperature related as it doesn't happen from cold. I think I can also smell something funny afterwards near the passenger rear tyre but I'm not sure. I'm booked into my mechanic next week but wondered if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sticky caliper causing pad to "pick-up" & vibrate/squeal.
Hoggy.


----------



## richydraper (3 mo ago)

+1 for sticky caliper


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the caliper is not sticking or even if it is, after curing that, chamfering the leading edge of the pad will reduce pad pick-up & squeal & use Ceratec as a grease.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Could also be glaze on the rotors. Depending on how you brake, the rotors can get glazed. Mine did it a few times when I was pushing it on the a-bahn and had to really brake hard a few times. Afterwards I notice a bit of a random squeak. Nothing a 3M Scotchbrite pad and a rotary tool can't sort out.


----------

